# VIDEO : Chopin and Mozart - please check it out !



## fmbasmadji (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello everyone , I actually didnt use this forum before. But my friend told me to register and post the videos. I have just created my channel and Youtube so maybe I can get noticed and maybe get some honest opinions and feedback.
It's the first time I dared to put up some recordings of mine online so please be gentle but honest at the same time. And if you'd be so great to rate , comment or even subscribe , I'd be grateful.
As for the video itself , its from an audition DVD i sent with the application to the Hamamatsu competition.

and here is the link : http://www.youtube.com/user/fmbasmadji

Thanks in advance !


----------

